# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 a saldo zero

## Danilo Giuseppe Giorgio973

Buongiorno a tutti !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Desideravo avere una opinione sulla prassi del Fisco di sanzionare gli F24 a saldo zero presentati in ritardo. 
A mio parere la saznione non è dovuta perchè di fatto si possono qualificare come errori che non ostacolano l'attività del Fisco, e quindi ravvedibili a costo zero.
Che ne dite ?  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno a tutti !  
> Desideravo avere una opinione sulla prassi del Fisco di sanzionare gli F24 a saldo zero presentati in ritardo. 
> A mio parere la saznione non &#232; dovuta perch&#232; di fatto si possono qualificare come errori che non ostacolano l'attivit&#224; del Fisco, e quindi ravvedibili a costo zero.
> Che ne dite ?

  Sono d'accordo con te ma l'Agenzia delle Entrate non ne ha mai voluto sapere e con propria circolare ha stabilito che la presentazione di F24 con saldi a zero non  rappresenta una violazione *meramente* formale e perci&#242; stesso non sanzionabile. 
Vale a dire che, se la violazione &#232; classificata come *formale* e non *meramente formale* va sanzionata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' anche vero, però, che l'Agenzia delle Entrate, Ufficio di Pordenone2, con provvedimento n. 29829 del 31/1/06, ha annullato l'iscrizione a ruolo si sanzioni relative a tardiva presentazione di F24 a zero.  :Smile:

----------


## Oreste

Non conoscevo questo provvedimento ... Grazie mille !!!   

> E' anche vero, però, che l'Agenzia delle Entrate, Ufficio di Pordenone2, con provvedimento n. 29829 del 31/1/06, ha annullato l'iscrizione a ruolo si sanzioni relative a tardiva presentazione di F24 a zero.

----------


## Silvio

Nel sito c'è anche un articolo relativo all'argomento. Ecco il link http://www.commercialistatelematico.....html?doc=1074

----------


## Danilo Giuseppe Giorgio973

Per i commenti agli articoli pubblicati sul sito, è stata aperta un'altra "discussione" ! 
ciao

----------


## turi

Anch'io credo che l'omessa presentazione del modello F24 a saldo zero
costituisce violazione di tipo sostanziale perché ne ostacola l'attività di controllo delle partite versate e compensate.
Tuttavia sono del parere che con la spontanea regolarizzazione (leggi presentazione modello F24) dellinfrazione in assenza di un qualsiasi accertamento, viene eliminata la natura della violazione di tipo sostanziale, viene, cioè, a cadere il pregiudizio allesercizio dellazione di controllo, per cui è da ritenere che linfrazione si modifica in una violazione meramente formale e, pertanto, non punibile per effetto dellart. 6 del D.Lgs 472/1997. 
Ma ciò, naturalmente, data lesiguità dellimporto da versare per l'attivazione del ravvedimento ( 30,80) e non avendo alcuno interesse a trattare la questione in sede contenziosa (solo per i bolli si spenderebbe di più), qusto mio parere non sarà mai confermato. Infatti, io ho sempre versato gli importi per la regolarizzazione dellomessa presentazione di modello F24 a saldo zero.

----------

